# Was bedeutet diese Aufgabe?



## Maxpower123 (22. Okt 2014)

Hi,

ich verstehe folgende Aufgabe nicht so richtig: "Lagern Sie bitte die Ausgabeanweisungen in eine statische Methode aus und rufen Sie diese aus der main-Methode auf."

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, soll ich die Ausgabeanweisung, die ich ausgelagert habe, wieder mit der main-Methode aufrufen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie genau man das macht? Also ein simples Beispiel oder so geben?

Gruß


----------



## JavaMeister (22. Okt 2014)

Du schreibst eine statische Methode.

public void out() {
// Hier dein Code
}

und dann rufst du sie auf.


----------



## Maxpower123 (22. Okt 2014)

Und wie genau ruft man sie auf?


----------



## Saheeda (22. Okt 2014)

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		
	DoSomething();

}
	
public static void DoSomething(){
	System.out.println("Hallo, ich bin ein Text!");
		
		
}
```


----------



## Tucan (23. Okt 2014)

Aufrufen ist eigentlich sehr einfach.
Je nachdem, ob die Methode in der gleichen Klasse wie main() liegt,
oder in einer anderen, rufst du die Klasse dann so auf:

[Java] main() {
               tuwas();
}

void tuwas() {
//hier wird was getan
}

//oder in einer anderen Klasse:
 main() {
       tu.tuwas();
}

class tu {
void tuwas() {

}

//denn eigentlich wird beim Aufruf einer eigenen Methode die Variable this vorangestellt:

class main {
main() {

this.tuwas();

}
[/Java]


----------

